# Does the Supplement Industry Really Bombard Congress with Cash to Get Its Way?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Does the Supplement Industry Really Bombard Congress with Cash to Get Its Way? by Rick Collins Last week, Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington (CREW), a legal watchdog group, released ???research demonstrating that the dietary supplement industry spent millions of dollars on well-connected lobbyists and made numerous campaign contributions to successfully thwart increased regulatory [...]

*Read More...*


----------

